#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Tόκοι υπερημερίας σε δημόσιο έργο

## Nicholas_79

Καλησπέρα
έχει ασχοληθεί κανεις με τόκους υπερημερίας λόγω καθυστέρησης πληρωμής λογαριασμού? Θα ήθελα βοηθειά σε κάποιες απορρίες μου.

*1.* Ο υπολογισμός τους γίνεται επί του καθαρού ποσού του λογαριασμού χωρίς Φ.Π.Α. για τον οποίο πρόκειται ή επί του ποσού του λογαριασμού με Φ.Π.Α?

*2.* Οι τόκοι υπερημερίας μετά  από τους σχετικούς υπολογισμούς για να προκύψουν,  επιδέχονται και Φ.Π.Α. δηλαδή σε αυτό το ποσό που θα βγεί ως τόκοι υπερημερίας προσθέτουμε και Φ.Π.Α. ή  όχι?

*3.* Για να πληρωθούν οι τόκοι υπερημερίας απατείται προηγουμένως η σύνταξη Α.Π.Ε. ή πληρώνονται χωρίς την σύνταξη Α.Π.Ε. όπως και η αναθεωρήσεις?

----------


## Nicholas_79

Ψάνοντας αρκετά στο internet έχω βρει κάποια πράγματα τα οποία μπερδεύουν κάπως τα πράγματα.

 Συγκεκριμένα:

*1.*
*ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟΥ* 

*2/2011 ΕΣ (ΠΡΑΞΗ-Τμ. VII) ( 544390)*

*γράφει :*


 ΙΙΙ. Στη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση, από τα δικαιολογητικά που συνοδεύουν το υπό κρίση χρηματικό ένταλμα προκύπτουν τα ακόλουθα: Κατόπιν διενέργειας σχετικής διαγωνιστικής διαδικασίας, συνήφθη μεταξύ του Δήμου ......... Ν. ........ και του εργολήπτη ......... η από 4.5.2006 εργολαβική σύμβαση, για την κατασκευή του έργου του Δήμου «Αξιοποίηση υδρευτικής γεώτρησης Πύργου», αντί συνολικού ποσού 33.839,90 ευρώ, συμπεριλαμβανομένου Φ.Π.Α.. Ακολούθως, στις 22.9.2006 εκδόθηκε από τον Προϊστάμενο της Τ.Υ.Δ.Κ. Ν. ......... ο 1ος λογαριασμός και πιστοποίηση προς πληρωμή εκτελεσθεισών εργασιών του έργου, ποσού 25.127,00 ευρώ με Φ.Π.Α., ο οποίος όμως δεν εξοφλήθηκε από το Δήμο. Για το λόγο αυτό ο ως άνω ανάδοχος υπέβαλε την από 23.10.2006 σχετική όχληση προς την Τ.Υ.Δ.Κ. (αριθμ.πρωτ. 29478), η οποία εξέδωσε τον από 11.1.2010 3ο λογαριασμό του έργου προς πληρωμή των τόκων υπερημερίας που βαρύνουν το Δήμο για το χρονικό διάστημα από την ως άνω ημερομηνία όχλησης έως και τις 2.5.2008, κατόπιν υπολογισμού αυτών σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 4 του π.δ/τος 166/2003, ως εξής:  για το χρονικό διάστημα από 23.10.2006 έως 13.12.2006 ποσοστό τόκου 10,25% και οφειλόμενο ποσό 366,92 ευρώ (25.127,00 Χ 10,25% Χ 52/365 = 366,92), για το χρονικό διάστημα από 13.12.2006 έως 14.3.2007 ποσοστό τόκου 10,5% και οφειλόμενο ποσό 665,00 ευρώ (25.127,00 Χ 10,5% Χ 92/365 = 665,00), για το χρονικό διάστημα από 14.3.2007 έως 13.6.2007 ποσοστό τόκου 10,75% και οφειλόμενο ποσό 680,84 ευρώ (25.127,00 Χ 10,75% Χ 92/365 = 680,84) και για το χρονικό διάστημα από 13.6.2007 έως 2.5.2008 ποσοστό τόκου 11% και οφειλόμενο ποσό 2.461,07 ευρώ (25.127,00 Χ 11% Χ 325/365 = 2461,07), το δε συνολικό ποσό ανήλθε σε 4.173,84 ευρώ. Για την εξόφληση αυτού εκδόθηκε από το Δήμο το ισόποσο κρίσιμο 247, οικονομικού έτους 2010 χρηματικό ένταλμα πληρωμής. Με τα δεδομένα αυτά και σύμφωνα προς όσα εκτέθηκαν στην προηγούμενη σκέψη, ορθώς υπολογίστηκε ο οφειλόμενος από το Δήμος τόκος υπερημερίας με βάση το άρθρο 4 του π.δ/τος 166/2003, που έχει εν προκειμένω εφαρμογή. Κατ` ακολουθίαν, η εντελλόμενη δαπάνη είναι νόμιμη, το υπό κρίση χρηματικό ένταλμα όμως δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λόγω λήξεως του οικονομικού έτους 2010, σε βάρος των πιστώσεων του οποίου έχει εκδοθεί.


*2.*

*ΣτΕ 3844/2015*

*Δημόσια έργα - Οφειλές ΟΤΑ - Τόκος υπερημερίας επί καθυστέρησης πληρωμής λογαριασμών -.* 

Οι  εγκρινόμενοι από την διευθύνουσα υπηρεσία λογαριασμοί αποτελούν την  πιστοποίηση για την πληρωμή των εργασιών που έχουν εκτελεσθεί. Εφαρμογή  του εν λόγω π.δ. στις συμβάσεις σχεδίασης και εκτέλεσης δημοσίων έργων.  Οι διατάξεις του π.δ. 166/2003 κατισχύουν των διατάξεων της νομοθεσίας  περί δημοσίων έργων. Κρίθηκε ότι ο οφειλόμενος τόκος για την καθυστέρηση  εξόφλησης εγκριθέντων λογαριασμών του επίδικου έργου πρέπει να  υπολογισθεί με βάση το άρθρο 4 παρ. 4 του π.δ. 166/2003 και όχι το άρθρο  21 του Κώδικα Νόμων περί δικών του Δημοσίου.


Αριθμός 3844/2015

ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΕΙΑΣ
ΤΜΗΜΑ Στ'

8.     Επειδή, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, όπως προκύπτει από την αναιρεσιβαλλόμενη απόφαση, η ανώνυμη τεχνική εταιρεία με την επωνυμία «Κάστωρ Α.Ε.», ήτοι η πρώτη από τις αναιρεσίβλητες, ανέλαβε, βάσει της από 1.12.2006 σύμβασης μεταξύ αυτής και του αναιρεσείοντος Δήμου, την εκτέλεση του έργου «Μετατροπή Κτιρίου Μεταξουργείου σε χώρο πολλαπλών πολιτιστικών χρήσεων», για την οποία το συνολικό εργολαβικό αντάλλαγμα ορίσθηκε στο ποσό των 6.599.002,79 ευρώ. Ακολούθως και μετά την από 6.11.2007 σύσταση κοινοπραξίας μεταξύ της ανωτέρω αναδόχου εταιρείας και της εταιρείας με την επωνυμία «ΕΡΓΟΣΥΝ Ανώνυμος Τεχνική Οικοδομική Κτηματική Τουριστική και Εμπορική Εταιρεία», ήτοι της δεύτερης από τις αναιρεσίβλητες, με την υπ' αριθμ. 2132/19.11.2007 απόφαση της δημαρχιακής επιτροπής του αναιρεσείοντος Δήμου εγκρίθηκε η υποκατάσταση της αρχικής αναδόχου από την ανωτέρω κοινοπραξία, ήτοι την τρίτη από τις αναιρεσίβλητες και στη συνέχεια, συνήφθη μεταξύ της εν λόγω κοινοπραξίας και του αναιρεσείοντος Δήμου, μετά από την 970/11.5.2009 εγκριτική απόφαση του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου του αναιρεσείοντος, η από 22.7.2009 πρώτη συμπληρωματική σύμβαση του έργου, που αφορά πρόσθετες εργασίες συνολικού ποσού 3.097.000 ευρώ. Οι εργασίες κατασκευής του επίδικου έργου, (της αρχικής και της ανωτέρω συμπληρωματικής σύμβασης), περαιώθηκαν εμπρόθεσμα, στις 31.5.2010 και συντάχθηκε από την προϊσταμένη της Διεύθυνσης Κατασκευών του παραπάνω Δήμου, η από 25.6.2010 βεβαίωση περάτωσης των εργασιών του έργου, το οποίο παραλήφθηκε προσωρινά στις 29.9.2010. Στο μεταξύ, στις 14.12.2009 η αναιρεσίβλητη κοινοπραξία υπέβαλε προς έγκριση τον 18ο λογαριασμό του έργου, συνολικού ποσού 883.540 ευρώ, (742.470,59 ευρώ για εκτελεσθείσες εργασίες και 141.069,41 ευρώ για Φ.Π.Α.), ο οποίος εγκρίθηκε στις 10.2.2010 από την προϊσταμένη της Διεύθυνσης Κατασκευών του Δήμου, ενώ τα δικαιολογητικά στοιχεία αυτού υποβλήθηκαν από την ανάδοχο στον αναιρεσείοντα Δήμο στις 17.3.2010. Ο λογαριασμός αυτός εξοφλήθηκε σε δύο δόσεις, από τις οποίες η πρώτη, ποσού 400.000 ευρώ, εξοφλήθηκε στις 2.8.2011 και η δεύτερη, ποσού 483.540 ευρώ, στις 29.11.2011. Εξάλλου, την 1.2.2010, η αναιρεσίβλητη κοινοπραξία υπέβαλε προς έγκριση τον 19ο λογαριασμό του έργου, συνολικού ποσού 139.150 ευρώ, (115.000 ευρώ για εκτελεσθείσες εργασίες και 24.150 ευρώ για Φ.Π.Α.), ο οποίος εγκρίθηκε από την προϊσταμένη της Διεύθυνσης Κατασκευών του Δήμου στις 18.3.2010, τα δε δικαιολογητικά στοιχεία αυτού υποβλήθηκαν από την ανάδοχο στον αναιρεσείοντα Δήμο στις 7.5.2010. Ο λογαριασμός αυτός εξοφλήθηκε στις 14.6.2011. Περαιτέρω, η ανάδοχος υπέβαλε προς έγκριση στις 9.7.2010 τον 20ο λογαριασμό του έργου, συνολικού ποσού 1.216.000 ευρώ, (988.617,89 ευρώ για εκτελεσθείσες εργασίες και 227.382,11 ευρώ για Φ.Π.Α.), ο οποίος εγκρίθηκε από την προϊσταμένη της Διεύθυνσης Κατασκευών του Δήμου στις 30.7.2010, (ενώ την 1.10.2010 υποβλήθηκαν και τα δικαιολογητικά στοιχεία του λογαριασμού αυτού από την ανάδοχο στον αναιρεσείοντα), αλλά δεν εξοφλήθηκε. Οι αναιρεσίβλητες άσκησαν αγωγή ενώπιον του Διοικητικού Εφετείου Αθηνών, με την οποία ζήτησαν να υποχρεωθεί ο αναιρεσείων Δήμος να καταβάλει σ' αυτές το ποσό του 1.216.000 ευρώ, με το νόμιμο τόκο υπολογιζόμενο με το επιτόκιο που ορίζεται στο άρθρο 4 του π.δ. 166/2003, λόγω μη εξόφλησης του 20ου λογαριασμού του έργου και τόκους υπερημερίας λόγω της εκπρόθεσμης εξόφλησης του 18ου και του 19ου λογαριασμού του έργου, υπολογιζόμενους με το ίδιο επιτόκιο. Με την αναιρεσιβαλλόμενη απόφαση κρίθηκε ότι από τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 5 παρ. 8 του ν. 1418/1984 και του άρθρου 40 του π.δ. 609/1985, συνάγεται ότι οι λογαριασμοί που έχουν εγκριθεί από τη διευθύνουσα υπηρεσία αποτελούν την πιστοποίηση για την πληρωμή του αναδόχου για τις αντίστοιχες εργασίες που έχουν εκτελεσθεί από αυτόν και συνεπώς, μετά από την έγκριση τους, κατά τα ανωτέρω, ανακύπτει υποχρέωση του κυρίου του έργου για την πληρωμή τους. Ακολούθως, το ανωτέρω δικαστήριο δέχθηκε ότι εφόσον ο 20ος λογαριασμός του έργου εγκρίθηκε στις 30.7.2010 από τη διευθύνουσα υπηρεσία του αναιρεσείοντος Δήμου, (ήτοι τη Διεύθυνση Κατασκευών του εν λόγω Δήμου), έπρεπε να εξοφληθεί μέσα σε ένα μήνα από την ανωτέρω ρητή έγκριση του, δηλαδή στις 30.8.2010 και συνεπώς, μη νόμιμα και κατά παράβαση των σχετικών συμβατικών του υποχρεώσεων ο αναιρεσείων Δήμος δεν εξόφλησε τον ανωτέρω λογαριασμό ύψους 1.216.000 ευρώ. Περαιτέρω, το παραπάνω δικαστήριο δέχθηκε ότι ο 18ος λογαριασμός και ο 19ος λογαριασμός του παραπάνω έργου εξοφλήθηκαν εκπρόθεσμα και συνεπώς, ο αναιρεσείων Δήμος οφείλει, για την αιτία αυτή, στις αναιρεσίβλητες, τόκο υπερημερίας ως εξής: α) για το ποσό των 400.000 ευρώ του 18ου λογαριασμού από την επίδοση της αγωγής, (15.2.2011), έως τις 2.8.2011 και για το ποσό των 483.540 του ίδιου λογαριασμού από την επίδοση της αγωγής έως τις 29.11.2011 και β) για το ποσό των 139.150 ευρώ του 19ου λογαριασμού από την επίδοση της αγωγής έως τις 14.6.2011. Ακολούθως, το δίκασαν δικαστήριο υποχρέωσε τον αναιρεσείοντα Δήμο να καταβάλει στις αναιρεσίβλητες αφενός μεν το ποσό του 1.216.000 ευρώ, που αντιστοιχεί στον 20ο λογαριασμό του έργου, με το νόμιμο τόκο από την επίδοση της αγωγής τους, (15.2.2011), έως την εξόφληση και με το επιτόκιο που ορίζεται στο άρθρο 4 του π.δ. 166/2003, αφετέρου δε τόκους υπερημερίας για την εκπρόθεσμη εξόφληση του 18ου και του 19ου λογαριασμού του έργου, υπολογιζόμενους με το ίδιο επιτόκιο, κατά τα ανωτέρω.

*3.*
 Ν. 4152/2013
 Άρθρο 1
 ΥΠΟΠΑΡΑΓΡΑΦΟΣ Ζ.3.: ΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ
(Άρθρο 2 Οδηγίας 2011/7)
[IMG]http://www.**************/public/style_emoticons/default/icon_cool.gif[/IMG] «Οφειλόμενο ποσό»: το κυρίως ποσό που θα έπρεπε να έχει καταβληθεί μέσα στη συμβατική ή
τη νόμιμη προθεσμία πληρωμής, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των επιβαλλόμενων φόρων, δασμών,
τελών ή επιβαρύνσεων που καθορίζονται στο τιμολόγιο ή σε άλλο ισοδύναμο για την πληρωμή
έγγραφο.




Απο τα παραπάνω αν δεν κάνω λάθος φαίνεται *ότι οι τόκοι υπερημερίας υπολογίζονται  επί του ποσού του λογαριασμού με Φ.Π.Α. εκτός και αν δεν το καταλαβα καλά.*

*Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας? Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχω που οι τόκοι υπερημερίας υπολογίζονται  επί του ποσού του λογαριασμού χωρίς Φ.Π.Α. ?*

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για το μοίρασμα της γνώσης που απέκτησες στο θέμα.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

